
Is2020over - hismayilov
https://is2020over.com/
======
dgrin91
_sigh_ this is the type of sensationalism that I think leads us towards many
problems we have today. Did these things occur? Yes of course. Are they nearly
as bad as they are made out to be here? No. Are most people who read this
going to think its the end of the world? Yes.

Lets take a look at a few examples -

> More than 20% of Australia's forest is lost to forest fires

They were not "lost". Forests grow back. Fires are a natural and necessary
part of a forest's lifecycle. Moreover large scale fires in Australia happen
_every_ year. This years was the largest, yes. The scale is increasing due to
global warming, yes. But its silly to imply that 20% of Australia's forests
are now a desolate wasteland permanently.

> The UK withdraws from the European Union.

... And life marches on? I get you don't brexit, but is disingenuous to put
this on the same level as the rest of the stuff, especially since its been
like 4 years coming.

> COVID-19 is declared a global pandemic. Hundreds of thousands die.

The only really important item here. This one is bad. This is what 2020 should
be remembered for.

> The Pentagon releases UFO footage.

... really? Now I'm just not taking you seriously.

> Microsoft breaks Windows via update, again.

Now you're just running out of ideas

~~~
fortyseven
Good work, Detective Killjoy.

~~~
dgrin91
Yeah, I know. I suck. What sucks even more is when people point to stuff like
this and, with a straight face, say the world is ending. That is what really
annoys me.

------
archgoon
Well. November 2020 looks to be mostly quiet at least; looks like only one
major disaster is forecast.

~~~
electricviolet
And we all know which one it's going to be...

------
est31
I'd already forgotten that Brexit was this year. Folks at Munich Re are
probably having hard times now.

------
ianai
Anyone trying their hands at when/how a second phase of covid-19 could start?
I’m thinking people hope this dies down due to warm weather and since the
planet stays warmer later these years it might not peak until like mid
November. (I’ve lived in hot climates for all my life so I don’t really know
when cold starts...)

------
t0astbread
Why is this flagged? If it contained misinformation it would be useful to know
what.

~~~
williamgrant
> White people in ths United States riot to get haircuts.

This is both misleading and racist, for a start.

~~~
t0astbread
I think this is meant to be a joke (like the whole site). Kinda like those
"white people be like/black people be like" videos people make on social
media. Of course you might disagree but I think this is not so bad as long as
it's not hateful or indecent and flagging for that is a little over the top.

------
gremlinsinc
Why is microsoft breaking windows even on that list? lol. Seems a bit
irrelevant w/ all the other shit going on. But then I've been on arch linux
for like 7 years now. You can trust me when I say that because only those of
us who use arch linux say we do whenever we have the opportunity to do so.

------
rukittenme
> White people in ths United States riot to get haircuts.

Loving the casual racism. Keep up the great work.

------
yathern
Clever site! Quick typo I noticed "antartic" should be "antarCtic"!

~~~
mkl
And another one: "ths" should be "the".

------
swamy_g
Green day releases a new song: "Wake me up when 2020 ends"

------
mydongle
At least the stock market looks amazing! /s

------
chrishas35
December is concerning...

~~~
Finnucane
"Fat lady sings."

------
spellcheckingu
There’s a typo —

White people in ths United States riot to get haircuts.[>]

Also murder hornets are missing :)

------
hismayilov
Is 2020 over ?

~~~
dmurray
I'm not a specialist on this. I recommend trusting the experts on
[https://is2020over.com/](https://is2020over.com/)

